# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Sado Kisen Car Ferry

## nippon

Ας γνωριζουμε μια εταιρεια που εχει στο στολο της τρια πανεμορφα πλοια 
Σκαρια που 8α επρεπε να τα ειχαμε εδω.....Ας ελπιζουμε καποτε στο μελλον να τα δουμε και απο κοντα...
Το OSADO MARU

To OKESA MARU

Και αυτο επισης που μου διαφευγει το ονομα, οποιος γνωριζει ας δωσει τα φωτα του...

ΠΗΓΗ hkuri.la.coocan.jp

----------


## .voyager

Θυμάμαι κάποιο από αυτά παλιά στον ¨Ε¨. Tα δυο τεευταία θα ήταν η χαρά των Superferry-κών και Mytilen-ικών πιστεύω  :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

> Θυμάμαι κάποιο από αυτά παλιά στον ¨Ε¨. Tα δυο τεευταία θα ήταν η χαρά των Superferry-κών και Mytilen-ικών πιστεύω


Και η Μαρίνα Χρήστο έτσι είναι! :Very Happy:  Μην μας ξεχνάς κι εμάς! :Wink:  Χαχαχα

----------


## Apostolos

> U
> 
> 
> Και αυτο επισης που μου διαφευγει το ονομα, οποιος γνωριζει ας δωσει τα φωτα του...


Kogane Maru

----------

